# Long term, story based lewd romance with paw fetish!



## XionMonro (Aug 30, 2019)

So I’d love to get something going with my venkat fursona, I’ll post a picture of him. He’s fairly easy going and not the most smooth guy around but he’s cute and he’s funny. Looking to get something going with a a dragon, shark, raptor, stuff like that... scalies. Prefer a female, m2f trans, dick girl, crossdressing male character, something along those lines as my guy is more of a top but is willing to bottom sometimes. He loves paws.

Idea for the story aspect: 
Our two characters have been friends since like 10 and are now grown. They hang out often and sometimes tease each other but one day decide to have sex. (One went through a breakup or something. ) and they keep fooling around, they decide to actually start dating at some point and we sort of keep going and see where it goes. We’d likely start from about the day before they decide to actually hook up.  

I prefer to post from around 1-5 paragraphs of text per post, and can add a lot of detail. I’d love to discus something if your interested! <3


----------

